# FR: Een weids uitzicht



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Hallo,

Hoe zou men "een weids uitzicht" best vertalen naar het Frans?

Bedankt!


----------



## Yfie

Bonjour,

Je dirais : une vue panoramique.

Bonne journée!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

ou bien

_une vue étendue_

Brown


----------



## DearPrudence

Hallo 

Zou je wat context hebben?
*"une vue panoramique"
"une vue étendue"*
zijn mogelijk maar kunt "*une vue magnifique*" niet mogelijk zijn ook?


----------



## Chimel

Het woordenboek definieert "weids" als: groots, ruim. Dit zijn volgens mij twee aparte betekenissen, met bijgevolg aparte vertalingen.

Ik zou zeggen:
- in de betekenis "ruim, groot" : un vaste panorama
- in de betekenis "groots" (grandioos, geweldig, prachtig...): une vue/un point de vue/un panorama grandiose, superbe, magnifique, somptueux/-euse...


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

DearPrudence said:


> Hallo
> 
> Zou je wat context hebben?
> *"une vue panoramique"*
> *"une vue étendue"*
> zijn mogelijk maar kunt "*une vue magnifique*" niet mogelijk zijn ook?


 

Het betreft een woning gelegen op een heuveltop met een mooi uitzicht op het omliggende landschap, waarbij het uitzicht niet wordt belemmerd door bomen oid.


----------



## DearPrudence

Als je op het uitzicht dat niet wordt belemmerd wilt aandringen, kun je zeggen:
"*une vue degagée*".
En als het uitzicht ook erg mooi is, kun je zeggen:
"*une belle vue dégagée*"

Maar, als Chimel het heeft gezegd, kun je ook gebruiken:
"*une vue superbe / magnifique*"
(maar vaak zeggen we "une vue superbe / magnifique sur quelque chose")

Misschien zijn "grandiose" en "somptueuse" hier a beetje overdreven.

Maar laten we op de « experts » wachten


----------

